# Need pedal-less bike reviews!



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

Ds rode a Like-a-Bike today and loved it! He's super coordinated for a just-2-year-old, and we want to get him a pedal-less bike. I did a search on past posts, but didn't find many actual reviews, just suggestions. So: has your dc tried any of these, and what do you think?? We'd like to spend under $100 and get something that will last for a while. These are some of the ones that appealed to me. (I don't know why I can't get the hyperlinks to show up right, sorry)

SKUUT: http://www.builditplayit.com/html/sk...FQ54HgodrCJKPg
RATZFRATZ: http://www.creativekidstuff.com/rarubi.html
BACK TO BASICS: http://www.backtobasicstoys.com/item/productid/6731
KINDERBIKE: http://www.mykinderbike.com/store/index.php3
EARLY RIDER: http://www.babyride.com/er-en71.html
KETTLER: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=365EANAN6Z3OZ
PUKY: link to US vendor??

and someone (rzberrymom??) posted this one, WHAT'S THE BRAND?? http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...m/IMG_0789.jpg

and here's a review I found, for anyone interested:
http://www.thingamababy.com/baby/200..._roundup_.html


----------



## absinthe (Mar 16, 2004)

My just turned two ds got the kettler bike for his birthday about two weeks ago from his grands and it is just a hair too tall for him yet. It seems to be well made though and is in your price range.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a 2 yr old who is also very coordinated and physical. About a month ago I saw those wooden bikes at Target on clearance for $25 and wanted to get one but he was too short for the one that was set up on display. He's 33 inches tall. A friend of mine has the Skuut, which is much more affordable than LikeaBike and they really like it. Her little boy is just a little taller than mine and it works for them.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just thinking, why can't I take a regular bike and take off the pedals







We have this little toddler bike with training wheels and pedals thats a little big for ds, but I could take off the training wheels and pedals. Then when he's ok with balance, I can just put the pedals back on









As long as I'm not messing with the structure of the bike, whats the problem? Why spend more $....even tho I'd LOVE a like-a-bike for ds, we can't afford much


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
I was just thinking, why can't I take a regular bike and take off the pedals







We have this little toddler bike with training wheels and pedals thats a little big for ds, but I could take off the training wheels and pedals. Then when he's ok with balance, I can just put the pedals back on








As long as I'm not messing with the structure of the bike, whats the problem? Why spend more $....even tho I'd LOVE a like-a-bike for ds, we can't afford much









We looked into this. DH does all his own bike work so is familiar with bikes and maintainence. He delared it too much work for the gain. You would want to take off the pedals, cranks, chain, etc. so there is nothing to catch on their legs. You then have to use washers or something to fill the space left in the forks.

We ended up getting a Kinderbike at their outlet which was around $55 shipped at the time. The cheapest bike we could find at Walmart was $30 and it was too tall for my then 3.5 yo to stand over with the seat at the smallest setting. If you could find a small enough one at a garage sale it might make more sense.

For the OP: The Kinderbike was/is perfect for our 3.5 yo (now almost 4). He is in the middle of the seat range and has room to grow. Our just turned 2 yo is just barely too short. He can touch the very tips of his toes with the seat at the smallest setting. I would guess in 6 months he will be fine on it. Both of my boys are on the shorter/smaller side. The Target one was too tall and it had a limited turn radius which we didn't want. The Kinderbike is pretty well made, not a high end performance bike, by any means, but it looks like it will last through several kids. Also, it has a quick release seat adjustment which means you can adjust it for different kids without any tools.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

My advice? Skip it and get a push scooter. I assume he has a trike for pedaling.

My son wanted a bike for his second birthday. He didn't make a whole lot of progress until he got a two-wheel scooter by chance at a garage sale. BAM. A month later he got on his two-wheeler again and took off. Scooters are a nonthreatening and fun way to ride on two wheels. The balance process is the same. Push bikes just look awkward in comparison. Now he rides a Razor Pro and a big boy bike.

His older sister is very cautious but once she was willing to transfer her weight to the center of the razor scooter, she was able to switch to a bike without struggling.

Now we can all ride. They are still 2 and 3.

The scooter will last him until he wrecks it. They are about $30 for one with a 140 pound limit (Razor A) and $50 for one with a 220 pound limit. I ride a Razor Pro when I'm out with them. It's fast and fun to ride and easy to keep in the car or on public transport.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Woody PUSH bike! They are not expensive so easy to put together and all wood







I got my son a Kawasaki looking one and my daughter one that has flowers and hearts really cute ..

My son would not ride his normal bike so we decided to get one him one of these within a month of riding it indoors and out he can now ride a bike without training wheels.....Yay!!!

We love our woody push bikes!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the Glider rider
http://gliderrider.com/
This is slightly above $100 120 i think but includes shipping.

WE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!
i CAN'T say enough about it. I researched lots of bikes & had ds try the kettler & like a bike. This one is by far the best. It is very durable, comes with a kickstand.
He does great on it, seat & bars are adjustable.
HTH


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for these!

zahirakids, does the front wheel of the woody push bike turn? I can't tell.

mihelinka, how big is your ds? Ours is about 36", I think. I want to make sure he can use it right away. Love the look of it!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

ds is now 42in, we've had the bike 6 months or so. The bike is on the highest seat & handlebar level. There is a few inches of adjustment. I would call & talk to the woman that runs the company to check on height. but I think 36 inches he would be fine. hth


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We have a LikeABike Forest. It's one of the most well loved, beautiful and continually used toys in our possession. It's amazing and I love it.

I haven't seen most of the others in person. One VERY important feature to look for is a limited turning capability of the front fork. As the child goes faster, but is still somewhat "unstable", having the ability to turn the handlebars too far left or right will make for a bad, bad crash. It's a feature on some of the bikes (sorry I don't remember which ones) that I believe is not negotiable.

My son has had his since January (when he was 25 months old) and has been riding it fanatically since April (28 months). The three month lag was because he wasn't tall enough to touch the ground until then and he got scared because it made him unstable and crashy until he could reach the ground.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen one at a couple different Target stores that looks a lot like the Back to Basics version.


----------



## kimberb (Sep 19, 2006)

We have the skuut bike and absolutley love it!

It's also great b/c I think it is capable of being lower to the ground that some of the other balance bikes. My 25mo dd can ride it now without problem.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

We had a playdate yesterday with the following: 2 regular bikes. One push bike. Two push scooters. Some training skates.

I have now had more first hand experience with the push bike and I am now even more sure that a scooter like the Razor A is a better choice for less money. It trains the same thing. The height is instantly adjustable for 2 year old through junior high. It isn't awkward and it will be used for years, where the push bike will be abandoned as soon as the child learns a pedal bike.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Nabigus is there a bike you are leaning towards??
Is there a toy store where you could try some of the bikes out. At a independent toy store near me ds tried a like a bike & the kettler. That might help to at least try a few.


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

:
Yesterday I took ds, 9, to a mountain bike park and we saw a 2 year old on one of this bikes; he was going up and down small hills and obstacles!! He had a metal tube bike, I'll check your links to see if it's one of those, thanks!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We have Strider bikes for the kids. They are supposed to be one of the lowest bikes on the market, so that even an 18 month old can use them. That would be a factor for me, esp since the few kids I know who got run/balance bikes after just turning 2 couldn't sit on theirs unassisted (the seats were too high).

They aren't A+ quality, that's for sure. But they are good at sending replacement items when needed - for example, the seat covering is very thin and started wearing down where the kids dropped the bikes, so they sent new seats. The handlebars didn't have plugs in the grips so the grips broke along the cut metal tubing, so they sent plugs and new grips.

My 2 year old nephew has a Kinderbike (better quality, it seems) and while I think it looks neat with the real rubber tires and handbrake, it almost seems like too much. I don't want to have to inflate tires or replace them, you know? And the handbrake - hmmm - I just think that's overkill on a run bike. As it is, nephew is 2.5 and still can't fit on it (the lowest seat setting is still too tall for him).

http://stridersports.com/


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

This is an old thread, and I went in search of the Woody Push Bike. I was able to find a picture of one. They look so cute! But, unfortunately, their website no longer exists. Does anybody know of another place that sells them? I can't come up with anything on a search.


----------

